# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [VLC] comment cacher le lecteur dans la barre des tches?

## daydream123

Bonjour,

J'ai une liste de lecture, et  chaque fois que la playlist passe  nouvelle chanson, le lecteur remonte. Comment faire pour qu'il reste cach?

Merci!

----------

